# Early-ssh and Freebsd



## UTp74moh (Dec 7, 2017)

http://dev.kakaopor.hu/early-ssh/

I found this today. With this I could make full disk-encryption and still able to reboot computer only with ssh.

Anyone used it? Is FreeBSD supported?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 8, 2017)

LUKS = *Linux* Unified Key Setup.


----------



## phoenix (Dec 13, 2017)

What you are looking for is IPMI support, specifically serial-over-lan (sol) using the management features of the motherboard.  With a motherboard that supports IPMI (and KVM-over-IPMI), you have full remote control over the system, including access to a serial console, the BIOS. the POST messages, etc.  You can control power to the system, configure it remotely, and access the system console over the network.

Once you use a system with IPMI and have a working serial-over-lan setup, you'll never go back.


----------

